# Myrtle Beach 7/10-7/14



## natasha5687 (May 30, 2014)

Looking for at least a 1 bedroom (prefer 2 bedroom but realistic).  Does not have to be on the beach.


----------



## natasha5687 (Jun 3, 2014)

Just bumping, would also consider other areas nearby.  Will be travelling from Hampden Sydney VA and would like to stay within 5 hours drive.


----------



## natasha5687 (Jun 16, 2014)

bump to top


----------



## natasha5687 (Jun 24, 2014)

I know its an unlikely request to get filled but I am bumping anyway.  That 15 day Wyndham window for my dates is quickly approaching so maybe I will have some luck.  

Thanks


----------

